# Swedish: Ni slutar



## onitamo

Hej , Hur kan jag säga Ni slutar.. menas ni slutar skola ? 
är det rätt: You finished?


----------



## justous

Jeg forstår ikke rigtigt, hvad du spørger om? Vil du oversætte det til engelsk eller forsøger du at forstå, hvad "slutar" betyder? 😊


----------



## onitamo

Ursäkta att jag har inte sagt att jag vill översätta det på rätt sätt till engelska. Jag vet vad det betyder. 
Jag vill översätta en sång från skolavslutning.. som lärarna sjunger till elever som slutar i deras skolan..och det börjar Ni slutar, Ni slutar..


----------



## raumar

"Ni slutar" er presens, så "finished" blir ikke helt riktig. Det er heller "You finish" eller "You are finishing". Eller kanskje "You are leaving"? Min engelsk er ikke god nok til å finne den beste oversettelsen her, men jeg håper noen andre kan svare.


----------



## basslop

The verb quit is perhaps better than finish. Without knowing more context I interpret "slutar" as stopping something before it is finished. So:
"you quit...you mean quit school?"


----------



## raumar

Well, we have some context: 


onitamo said:


> en sång från skolavslutning


This looks like finishing, rather than quitting.


----------



## basslop

Ooops, how could I overlook Onitamo's reply on context?
I withdraw "quit"


----------



## onitamo

Tack för svaret. Jag har dubbelkollat med "only English" och get exempel..
*You finished the fifth , you finished the fifth..*
or 
*You have finished the fifth class*
svaret var:
"Both are correct. You really do have a choice which one to use. It would depend on a lot of non-linguistic considerations, such as rhythm, beat, musicality of the song and so on. "
jag väljer det första varianten


----------



## raumar

Well, my point was that the Swedish version uses the present tense, not the past tense. "Ni slutar" means that you are finishing right now, not that you have finished. In practice, there may not be any substantial difference between them, so the question is how accurate you need to be.


----------

